# Substrate for carpeting plants



## tropicalryan (Jun 11, 2011)

I am planning a tank redo.Its a 50 gallon, will have pressurized C02, dosing ferts, and 2 T5HO bulbs (39W). My last choice to consider is substrate. First I will just say I will not be using ADA aqua soil (even though I would like to) as it is much more expensive than anything else available (at least in Canada-50$$ per bag plus shipping)- like 2 or 3 times more expensive, which I cannot personally justify. My main concern is when it comes to carpeting plants, I want to grow dwarf hair grass but I have heard Fluoirte (black and regulator) are not good for growing carpet plants because they are too heavy and do not allow for the roots and plant to spread. And that Flourite sand compacts, not allowing the plant to spread. I was also considering Eco complete (which is more expensive than flourite) but would this cause the same problems for carpeting plants like hair grass?

- any advice, different choices or experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well you could have flourite on the bottom and cap it with a small bag of aquasoil so that the hairgrass develop a nice root system faster. Atleast this is my experience with HC. I grew it in plain 1/16" sand and also grew it in pure aquasoil in the same tank and the HC in the aquasoil spread much faster. So I think you would pass by with just a thin layer of aquasoil on top.


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

i have DHG in eco complete, it grows ok but if i were to do it again i would use aqua soil where the carpet plants will be. Nothing else compares when it comes to a carpet!


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've grown some really dense carpets on regular flourite, DHG being one of them.

Whoever told you flourite doesn't work with carpet plants obviously has no experience in the matter.


----------



## tropicalryan (Jun 11, 2011)

does anyone think the fluorite sand would be better then the regular sized stuff for hair grass??


----------



## jbreyy (Jul 8, 2012)

Sharkfood said:


> I've grown some really dense carpets on regular flourite, DHG being one of them.
> 
> Whoever told you flourite doesn't work with carpet plants obviously has no experience in the matter.


I have Flourite and I was considering buying some Aqua Soil before I attempted a carpet. How did you plant the DHG in the Flourite?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Sand is much better for hair grass than standard flourite, my recommendation is just using black silica sand or pfs or turface MVP


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

I got alot of great experience from FSS. LOL I think I love it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Where can I get aqua soil?


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Where can I get aqua soil?


You can start here:http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_12_21. Expect high shipping rates though. No matter where you get this stuff, the shipping won't be cheap.

Otherwise you can google search it to see if anyone else carries it.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

i have no issues growing a thick lush lawn of dhg in regular flourite


----------

